# Shaw Carpet



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I know next to nothing about carpet. We hardly ever use it on on our projects.

My parents need new carpet and they picked out Shaw Design Texture.

They are looking at the Platinum and Gold lines. 

Thoughts? Differences? Should they look at something else?


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes and no.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

The Design Texture line is one of the best bang for the buck carpets you can get from Shaw. We sell a ton of it. It has one of their best fibers and best warranties without breaking the bank. Silver, Gold, and Platinum increase in weight and density as you move up. Obviously Platinum is the best. The Platinum should be available in 12 or 15 foot widths where the other two are 12 only.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

What's the Fiber and backing?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Design Texture is the generation of their Caress ANSO Nylon. It has a Softback.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Best of both worlds IMO, great backing to work with and good fiber for durability.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Ugh. I hate sofbac. When a 12x12 weighs as much as a small car, it's bad for those of us who work alone.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I hear ya, I just like it cause it's not brittle and doesn't scratch baseboard, edges, etc. And for its integrity not to loosen up as easily for a re-stretch.


----------



## Buckoff (Apr 23, 2014)

I hate soft back carpet 
Give me regular back carpet 
Waste of material to me


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I hear ya, I just like it cause it's not brittle and doesn't scratch baseboard, edges, etc. And for its integrity not to loosen up as easily for a re-stretch.


I had an inspector tell me he had a lot of restretch complaints on sofbac. I suppose because it is so hard to stretch in the first place.


----------



## Buckoff (Apr 23, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> I had an inspector tell me he had a lot of restretch complaints on sofbac. I suppose because it is so hard to stretch in the first place.


I don't like seaming it either 
I guess we'll never go back to 
To burlap 
Yeah little stiffer to stretch


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't see much of it. My price doubles for sofbac.


----------



## Buckoff (Apr 23, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> I don't see much of it. My price doubles for sofbac.



I see it once a month 
I let my helpers carry it 
Double I wish 
With Hispanic invasion on labor
They dropped prices to the Stone Age 
Here in calif


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

I used Shaw carpet in my own house, not sure what series but it was part of the "recycled" backing or something along those lines. It had a really good warranty and it has held up well. I would purchase the same carpet again without hesitation.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Buckoff said:


> I see it once a month
> I let my helpers carry it
> Double I wish
> With Hispanic invasion on labor
> ...


I'm lucky. I'm semi-retired. What work I do is for old customers who won't use anyone else. I get my price and no argument. I did three houses last year for a customer who always calls to make sure I'm still installing. Calls me a month before he's ready. Gives me a key and tells me to let him know when I am done. Usually has me start a month before he needs it finished.


----------



## Buckoff (Apr 23, 2014)

Not me bad investments 
So working 6 days a week
I'm 60 , my wife is 23
So keeps me hopping 
Lino job today in bodega bay
With a cry baby helper


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Buckoff said:


> Not me bad investments
> So working 6 days a week
> I'm 60 , my wife is 23
> So keeps me hopping
> ...


At 60, a 23 year old wife is enough to kill you by herself. :whistling


----------



## Buckoff (Apr 23, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> At 60, a 23 year old wife is enough to kill you by herself. :whistling



She's from the philpines 
Works with every day
Real sweetheart 
Yeah some days she wears me out 
But I can keep up usually


----------

